# Need a monkey bread recipe



## toothbrushx2 (Dec 4, 2005)

Does anyone have a good monkey bread recipe??


----------



## cartwheelmac (Dec 4, 2005)

Yes!
​ Monkey Bread

Mix together and knead for 5 minutes:
5 c flour
4 T sugar
1 T yeast
1 t salt
2 T oil
1 1/2 c oil

Melt 2 T butter and in another bowl combine 4 T b sugar and 1 T cinnamon. Roll dough into balls and dip in butter then sugar mixture place in a greased bundt pan. Let rise for 1 hour, and bake for 30 min.

Cameron


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 4, 2005)

I was going to post a recipe, but cartwhellmac beat me to it, and hers is identical to what I was taught to make.  The only difference is that I use a baking bowl that is shaped roughly like a bullet, with the blunt end at the bottom and a tin metal tube that rises from the center to distribute the heat to the middle of whatever is being baked.  It was originally perchased by my wife to create a Barbie Doll cake, with the doll insterted to the waist in a cake that looked like the elegant hoop skirts of the 19th century.  This makes a wonderful mound of monkey bread that everyone just tears a pice off of.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Constance (Dec 4, 2005)

You can also roll the dough balls in butter, savory herbs and parmesan cheese.


----------



## QSis (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow, look at all you guys who make your own bread dough! Up until now, I thought ALL monkey bread was made with refrigerator biscuits!

Here's the one I made last summer, when wild blueberries were in season.

Lee

*BLUEBERRY MONKEY BREAD*

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*2/3 c. sugar*
*1 Tbsp. cinnamon*
*4 pkg. refrigerator biscuits*
*1 1/4 stick oleo*
*1 1/4 c. blueberries*
*2/3 c. sugar*
*1 tsp. vanilla*
*1 Tbsp. cinnamon*
*1 c. blueberries*

*Thoroughly grease a 10-inch tube pan. Mix 2/3 cup sugar*
*and 1 tablespoon cinnamon. Cut biscuits in quarters. Roll*
*each piece in cinnamon mix. Arrange about 1/4 biscuits and 5*
*tablespoons blueberries. Repeat 3 more times with remaining*
*biscuits and remaining of 1 1/4 cups blueberries.*
*In saucepan, combine sugar, oleo, vanilla, 1 tablespoon*
*cinnamon and 1 cup blueberries. Bring to boil. Reduce heat;*
*cook, stirring frequently until sugar dissolves. Pour over*
*biscuits in pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 65 minutes. Turn out on*
*plate.*


----------



## licia (Dec 4, 2005)

This isn't a true version, but one I've fixed for my family for years.
2 cans refrigerator biscuits
sugar and cinnamon (enough to dredge biscuits in)
butter - melted
pecans - chopped

pull biscuits apart into fourths - dip in melted butter - dredge in sugar cinnamon mixture. layer in bundt pan - after first layer put pecans over - do other layers until biscuits are finished.  Bake at 375 until nice and brown (about 20 minutes or so).


----------



## cara (Dec 4, 2005)

what are refrigerator biscuits?

I´ve never heard of all this before..... wonder if we have it in Germany...


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 4, 2005)

ugh, I detest making bread dough! I have also used the frozen bread dough balls and cut them in half! 

QSis-Wow, look at all you guys who make your own bread dough! Up until now, I thought ALL monkey bread was made with refrigerator biscuits!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 4, 2005)

*Not Sweet, But So Good*

kansasgirl posted this one about a year ago when I first joined DC.  It's a winner!  And where ARE you, kansasgirl, with more killer recipes????

*Bacon Pull-Apart Bread - kansasgirl *

12 slices bacon, cooked and crumbled 
1/2 c Parmesan cheese, fresh grated 
1 small onion, chopped finely 
3 cans buttermilk biscuits, each biscuit cut into quarters 
1/2 cup butter, melted 
Fresh pepper to taste 
1 c Cheddar cheese, grated 

Preheat oven to 350F. Lightly grease a 10 in Bundt pan. 
1.Combine bacon, Parmesan cheese, onion and fresh pepper; set aside. 
2.Dip each biscuit piece into butter. Place 1/3 of biscuit pieces in the bottom of the Bundt, and then sprinkle half of bacon mixture over biscuits. Sprinkle with 1/2 the cheddar. 
3.Repeat layering one more time and then end with a layer of biscuits; brush tops with butter. 
4.Bake for 40 minutes or until lightly golden. Cool on a wire rack and then invert onto a serving platter. Serve immediately.


----------



## QSis (Dec 4, 2005)

oooooo!  A SAVORY monkey bread!  That's the next one I'm making for the girls when we have another grown-up pajama party!

Cara, are you familiar with the Pillsbury brand?  They have a huge line of refrigerated pre-made doughs.  Click on the link, and when you get there, click on the word "Products" to see some of the doughs available.  They are REALLY good, thank heavens!

Lee

http://www.pillsbury.com/


----------



## mackeeg (Dec 4, 2005)

licia said:
			
		

> This isn't a true version, but one I've fixed for my family for years.
> 2 cans refrigerator biscuits
> sugar and cinnamon (enough to dredge biscuits in)
> butter - melted
> ...


 
I make mine the same but with my 1 stick of butter I add 3/4c. brown sugar. I melt that together and pour on top of the dredged biscuits and bake. Plus no pecans


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Dec 4, 2005)

Have you seen Paula Deen's recipe for Gorilla Bread?


----------



## toothbrushx2 (Dec 4, 2005)

purrfectlydevine said:
			
		

> Have you seen Paula Deen's recipe for Gorilla Bread?


 
No, I have not. Is it good bread ??


----------



## Roo_1683 (Dec 5, 2005)

QSis said:
			
		

> Wow, look at all you guys who make your own bread dough! Up until now, I thought ALL monkey bread was made with refrigerator biscuits!
> 
> Here's the one I made last summer, when wild blueberries were in season.
> 
> ...


That is how I use to make it QSis... but without blueberries. Also I never knew how much of what to use. We would just get a bowl and dump sugar and cinn. in it then roll each piece of biscuit into the the mix. Then put a stick of butter into a pan...melt and add remaining sugar mixture into that...if it needed thickened more we would add more sugar...then dump over the top. I need to make that....haven't done it in atleast 8 years! Your's looked really good though...may have to add some fruit to mine! I bet my daughter would love it!


----------



## Constance (Dec 5, 2005)

toothbrushx2 said:
			
		

> No, I have not. Is it good bread ??


 
I've seen it, and it looks sinfully delicious...and the fact that she made it for Jimmy Carter makes it even more special. 
It has cream cheese wrapped inside the little bisquit balls, then lots of cinnamon, sugar, and pecans.


----------



## purrfectlydevine (Dec 5, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> I've seen it, and it looks sinfully delicious...and the fact that she made it for Jimmy Carter makes it even more special.
> It has cream cheese wrapped inside the little bisquit balls, then lots of cinnamon, sugar, and pecans.


Is does look sinful. I put it in my FTV recipe box.  I fyou go to the FN web site and do a search for Gorilla Bread, it should come up.


----------



## QSis (May 15, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> kansasgirl posted this one about a year ago when I first joined DC. It's a winner! And where ARE you, kansasgirl, with more killer recipes????
> 
> *Bacon Pull-Apart Bread - kansasgirl *
> 
> ...


 
Well, I made this.  Prepped it the night before, covered it with Saran Wrap and kept it refrigerated till morning.

The rolls did not rise properly, and were way too dense.  The bread was much flatter than monkey bread should be.  And the bacon and cheese all seemed to settle in one section.  Couldn't taste onion at all.

It was very buttery, and the crust oozed butter in fact.  

I was disappointed because this sounded so fantastic, but undaunted, since I have a strange love affair with monkey breads.  Just wish I could have more success with them.  Maybe I need a better bundt pan - mine is a cheap piece of stuff.

Any suggestions, kansasgirl or anyone else?

Lee


----------



## Gretchen (May 15, 2006)

You can use frozen bread dough.
You can also roll in olive oil and then a mix of finely chopped rosemary and thyme.


----------

